# Self-portrait of me at work drawn at work



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/39/l_890d70c242f544698ce21e44ed462098.png
yeah.....>.>


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

You poor thing!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

rofl. Eating spaghetti.:crazy:


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

actually vomitting out my insides.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

:crying::crying::crying::crying:Sick:crazy:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

omg you're soo hottt


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

That's f***ing awesome, it reminds me of a movie I love called The Shining


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> omg you're soo hottt


lol this is me this morning minus the button up shirt and bow tie...


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

lol thanks :wink:


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Very interesting *AddleHeart*. I really do like the way the vomit looks, lol.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks sort of like...

This:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Looks sort of like...
> 
> This:


Dr. Zoidberg!:laughing:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Thats very attractive vomit. 
For vomit of corse. :wink:


----------



## prufrok (Nov 28, 2008)

Your portrait reminds me a little bit of Dali.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks :happy:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Why?....:crying:


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

lol wtf, ancient thread!?


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd tap that.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

Soma said:


> I'd tap that.


Your name is my fav SP song...>.>


----------

